# Spring recall



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Local news just shared this.

Volkswagen recalls cars, SUVs because rear springs could break http://via.fox6now.com/iaNAs


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

Figures they just figured out the Pano Roof light... Now this ...............

Kyle


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

check those VIN numbers everyone!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kicnit said:


> Figures they just figured out the Pano Roof light... Now this ...............
> 
> Kyle


And other makes don't have recalls?


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> check those VIN numbers everyone!


This is actually good news for me. I was planning to get my car a four wheel alignment but if I need the recall, when they do the springs, they will most likely have to do a 4 wheel alignment as part of the repair. So now I dont have to go out of pocket for the work.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> check those VIN numbers everyone!


I checked my VIN and nothing is showing up (yet). Either they are slow to post or it does not apply to all vehicles. Time will tell.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OAG (Sep 30, 2015)

Checked my VIN about 9 AM this morning. Mine was listed as impacted. Called dealer they did not know but checked and saw the recall - said it was "rolled out" just this morning (although dated 3/6/19). Said VW would contact me when they get the parts and "package" released. At that time I should call back to schedule.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Got me thinking if I bought some drop springs and when VW contacts me I can say I repaired the problem on my own and seek reimbursement. 🤣


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

blackgliguy said:


> Got me thinking if I bought some drop springs and when VW contacts me I can say I repaired the problem on my own and seek reimbursement. 🤣


hahahha 
now wouldnt that be great!


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

No recall showing for mine either. 

Potential Number of Units Affected 56,173

Cindy


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

Nothing for ours yet either... I just scheduled my pano fix for next week. We'll see what happens.

kyle


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Checked here: https://www.vw.com/owners/recalls/

Nothing yet for 2019 Tiguan with production date 10/2018


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Checked here: https://www.vw.com/owners/recalls/
> 
> Nothing yet for 2019 Tiguan with production date 10/2018


None for me. Looks like my car was not affected. On the bad side I wanted that free alignment (as noted above). On the plus side, any time I can get away without the dealer monkeys screwing up my vehicle is a good day.


----------



## JCVee (Mar 14, 2019)

*Same here no recall on my springs.*

And your last comment I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

rkfast said:


> None for me. Looks like my car was not affected. On the bad side I wanted that free alignment (as noted above). On the plus side, any time I can get away without the dealer monkeys screwing up my vehicle is a good day.


agreed. But I have to go back and have them fix whatever they broke when they did the sunroof lighting recall and cowl leak. A few weeks afterward the auto light system failed. Seems more than just a coincidence. I'm quite hesitant to have them messing about with the suspension.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Just got an email from My Car Fax (which I have for free) letting me know my 2018 SEL has the recall.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

Just checked the VW recall web page using my VIN. My 2018 SEL-P is affected, but they state parts are not yet available. They further explain the issue affects the long-term reliability of these parts, so sounds like no big rush.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

Curious to know if cars that are affected have a certain trim/option package that have unique rear suspension components ie. 4-motion, 3rd row, towing, etc.

It could be that or a supplier issue or both.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Mine is a 2018 FWD SEL-P 3rd row and it is not involved.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

gerardrjj said:


> agreed. But I have to go back and have them fix whatever they broke when they did the sunroof lighting recall and cowl leak. A few weeks afterward the auto light system failed. Seems more than just a coincidence. I'm quite hesitant to have them messing about with the suspension.


The good news is that rear springs is literally the easiest thing to replace. Just remove rear arms bolt, drop control arm and there goes the spring. 

Or even quicker, just compress with spring with a spring compressor get it out and slip new spring in. I bet thats how mechanics will do it, with proper shop tools 15minutes job.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

mine in recall. 2019 SE model bought in Jan 19.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mine if a recall, 2018 SEL-P July 31 build date


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Are they required to do a wheel alignment if they change the spring?


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

lgbalfa said:


> Are they required to do a wheel alignment if they change the spring?


Don't necessary but no harm to ask?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

lgbalfa said:


> Are they required to do a wheel alignment if they change the spring?


Depends, if you remove bolt from control arm to install the spring then according to shop manual yes.
However if you can just slip out the spring by compressing it with spring compressor then you dont have to, since you did not unbolt anything. Not sure if this is possible with Tiguan, I know for sure this is possible on CC.


----------



## Voodoo (Apr 12, 2002)

NHTSA has some supporting documentation that can give you a better warm/fuzzy to verify if you're in the clear or not- our build date was outside the Tiguan affected window by just a few weeks.

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2019/RCLRPT-19V188-8318.PDF

https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2019/VOLKSWAGEN/TIGUAN/SUV/AWD#recalls


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Our 2019 is not under recall.


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

*Repair is available now*

Just made an appointment with dealer service to fix the recall issue.

You guys should contact with your dealership to see availability.


----------



## OAG (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a 18 SEL P 4 Motion and 3 Row WAS in the recall. Had the Springs replaced today. BTW no Wheel Alignment was done and they did drip the arm to replace them. Prod date 8/22/18. Dealer had only one pair in stock and they said VW was limiting sending parts to dealer so that they could spread them around the country.


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

Mine is FWD 2018 SEL-P and it is affected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

So how would this work if you had aftermarket springs? I’m assuming you would have to put it back to stock to have the recall done? You couldn’t bring the stock springs in off the car and swap them yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Spring Recall*

So I dropped my 2018 Tig off this morning to have the knocking sound from the engine and brakes checked. I only have 6k on it. I was told there is a recall for the rear springs. Has anyone gotten the notice or had this done yet?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9300679-Spring-recall


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

if only, on websites, there was a search feature....think of the possibilities!!!!
also, even the other thread (titled the same damn thing) is still on the first page of threads....:screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh:


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I did search and I couldn't find it. thanks Please delete this


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I am bringing my vehicle to the dealership this weekend.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I had this completed today.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

low_n_slow_6 said:


> So how would this work if you had aftermarket springs? I’m assuming you would have to put it back to stock to have the recall done? You couldn’t bring the stock springs in off the car and swap them yourself?


This is a good question and is also the reason why I'm waiting to install my H&R springs. I'd rather have the recall done and cleared up before installing springs.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

lgbalfa said:


> I had this completed today.


how does it takes?


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

thewire said:


> how does it takes?


It took about 2 hours.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

EJW1381 said:


> So I dropped my 2018 Tig off this morning to have the knocking sound from the engine and brakes checked. I only have 6k on it. I was told there is a recall for the rear springs. Has anyone gotten the notice or had this done yet?


Knocking from the engine and brakes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cappytanjack (May 7, 2019)

*2018 Tiguan Rear Coil Spring Recall issues*

Just had the rear coil springs replaced under recall today and now the rear of the vehicle sits 2" lower. I called the dealership upon arriving home and told them my R-Line now looks like a lowrider or a Dodge Magnum at the rear. Fender lip height at the front is 31" while only 29 inches at the rear. The spacing between tire top and black plastic fender lip is also 2" lower at the rear making it look terribly goofy. My guess is they installed improper coils springs. I asked the Service Manager if they compared new coil height versus old coil height before installing and got crickets on the phone. We'll see what's up tomorrow when I return to the dealership. I'll update the forum after that. Anyone else experience this?

cappytanjack


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

That defiantly doesnt sound right. You shouldnt see any difference.


----------



## cappytanjack (May 7, 2019)

*2018 Tiguan Rear Coil Spring Recall issues*

UPDATE: The dealership discovered this morning (7 May 2019) the replacement coil springs were indeed the wrong ones. There was apparently a VW stock number mix-up and my Tiguan ended up getting coil springs 2 inches shorter than OEM meaning for another model. I would caution other Tiguan owners affected by the recall to closely observe their vehicle height and fender clearance after the install of the new coil springs. Hopefully this was a one-off.

cappytanjack


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Getting mine done this week.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Make 'em change the fronts to the matching set. 

Free lowering job and alignment!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Passatsquared said:


> Make 'em change the fronts to the matching set.
> 
> Free lowering job and alignment!


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

When I was at my Dealership on the weekend, they mentioned that they have no springs in stock. 
If I wanted to book a appointment they would order some in for me.
I also asked if the recall covered the 4 Wheel Alignment & Eyesite Recalibration, they told me no.

I will wait till the techs get a few under there belt before I am the guinea pig.

Has anyone had this done on there Tiguan as of yet?

Thanks,

Athlon.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Unrelated - when I first saw this thread, and read "Spring Recall", I thought, "Wow, they actually do these each season? Seems like a lot!"

Stupid, but true.


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

*Spring Recall*

Sorry I know this was posted before cause I read it myself, I searched but could not find the original post. I am not that tech savvy on forums.
I had the Recall performed at my local dealership this Monday. I asked but they would not cover a alignment.
What I notice now after the recall is the car drifts to the right and my wheel is off about 15 degrees to the left.
I know my wheel was not prefect straight before the recall but its really off now. 

Is it just me?
Or could they of put the alignment off that much?

What's your thoughts?

Athlon.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

They should have done an alignment, and yes that could cause that to happen. If they buck tell them they can comp the labor back to VWoA. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

That's absolutely absurd, I would just straight call VWoA and complain

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

Okay, thanks guys.

I just Emailed the Service Manager to see what he will do for me first.
I will keep you all in the loop.

Thanks,

Athlon


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Athlon64BIT said:


> Sorry I know this was posted before cause I read it myself, I searched but could not find the original post.


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9300679-Spring-recall


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Had mine done, asked same question, same answer alignment is not included in the recall. Mine however has zero issues, sorry to hear about yours :-( I think you are in the right to complain and demand they fix.


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

The Service Manager got back to me.
In a nutshell he said in no way should replacing the rear springs put the alignment out. 
But he is going to go for a drive with me the next time I have it in for service , should be about 3 weeks and we will go from there.
At least he is showing a bit of concern, I will update and let you guys know.

Thanks


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I drive too much for 3 weeks too go by out of alignment...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

So how did this turn out? Just curious. My replacement went off without a hitch, but curious how others have faired


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

christophe15 said:


> So how did this turn out? Just curious. My replacement went off without a hitch, but curious how others have faired


Personally I have not been back to the dealer yet.
I will be going sometime next month. 
I will keep everyone informed.

Thanks,
Athlon


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

Athlon64BIT said:


> Sorry I know this was posted before cause I read it myself, I searched but could not find the original post. I am not that tech savvy on forums.
> I had the Recall performed at my local dealership this Monday. I asked but they would not cover a alignment.
> What I notice now after the recall is the car drifts to the right and my wheel is off about 15 degrees to the left.
> I know my wheel was not prefect straight before the recall but its really off now.
> ...


I know I posted this a HOT Minute ago, but finally had my car back into the Dealership.
They agreed that it did indeed pull to the right.
They did a complete 4 way alignment, had to calibrate the Lane Assist and Headlights .
The car drives Straight, and the Wheel is In the middle =).

But now I have noticed that my Headlights no longer turn left or right by the 15 Degrees they should. LED, R-LINE MODEL
As well my 4 motion no longer seems to be working.
This morning we had a huge snowfall in Toronto, the front wheels just spin out without any rear assist.
The feature for the headlights IS turned on in the infotainment system.

Any Tech out here that might know?

Did they forget to calibrate something?

Or forget to turn something on that they turned off in VCARS or what ever its called?

Anything would help, 
I have to bring it back to them on Monday, just hate to have them change things they know nothing about.

Thanks

Athlon


----------

